# Voxx wheels?



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience (good or bad) with Voxx wheels? I am considering purchasing a set for my 325i because they look good and the price is right, but have never heard of them before. The set I am looking at sell for around $130 apiece.

If anyone has any feedback on this brand they could share, that would be very helpful.


----------



## kc chief (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a set of 18X8 VOXX Sagas and love them. Only about 5k miles, but no problems so far. I get compliments on them all the time. They fit perfectly, and the quality appears top notch. The polished lips on mine are almost mirror like. Good luck and please post pics if you buy them. 

Here's a pic of mine:


----------

